# A Few YouTube Videos Of Aires



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Playing with my dash cam I have tried to upload a few aires videos.
Maybe not as good as Kiethchesterfield but i tried.
Hope the link works.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL24N_a6883IQHAINbfkWd2MKw4J01VxKj


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never really seen footage of these 'aires' that you foreign-wandering types refer to.

What a fantastic amenity for any town or village.

If only the UK..................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What happened to the quality, it got better about the 4th one in, very acceptable IMO.

Liz said, she didn't fancy any of them as they were in town centres, I too prefer to be out of town so is it wild camping only, or are there out of town ones too?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> I too prefer to be out of town so is it wild camping only, or are there out of town ones too?


I suppose as a _*very*_ general rule, Aires tend to be built by local communities to attract motorhomers to their town/village/whatever but also to keep them from cluttering up the town itself, so Aires are frequently to be found on the outskirts of a town or village.

Personally I find that ideal - the town plus all its amenities is there if you want it. Go in the opposite direction and it's all countryside.

Often the villages can be very small. Try this, for example: 47.8894, -0.2371 Is that rural enough? Not a whole lot there.

Wildcamping is always a possibility - France has roughly the same population as the UK, but is 5 times the size, so there's much more empty space to go around.

Perhaps we should run a competition to find the remotest aire?

Morph


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, thanks Morph, that's more like it, the place itself is OK, but we would never wild camp that close to people homes, it seems disrespectful to invade the view from someone house withing say 100-200 meters, maybe it's just us, we feel like we're intruding on them somehow, if at all possible we stay where we can't even see a house, preferably with a nice view.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

A couple of our favourites:

Gurgy (free): 47.8632242, 3.5535412 Take a look on StreetView!

Sully sur Loire (free): 47.7713992, 2.3839723

There are around 8,400 Aires listed on www.campingcar-infos.com so you should be able to find one that Mrs kev_n_liz finds acceptable!

Morph


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Remotest aire - UK got to hold the winner 

DavidL


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Drove Lea is just a. Mile from my house!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is useful from UncleSwede a while back


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What happened to the quality, it got better about the 4th one in, very acceptable IMO.
> 
> Liz said, she didn't fancy any of them as they were in town centres, I too prefer to be out of town so is it wild camping only, or are there out of town ones too?


Thanks for the feed back.
I changed cameras so that may be why the quality got better.
Lots of remote aires can be found.
I am at the moment uploading a vid re the somport tunnel being closed so we had to go via the pass.Right at the top we found a fantastic wild camping spot very remote.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

robbosps said:


> Drove Lea is just a. Mile from my house!


On the rare occasions that we have to visit UK in the summer we always stay at Drove lea. Usually for three months or more.
Cheapest place around.
In winter we have to use Carefree Nurseries a C&C cl site.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

The large house next door was up for sale a few years back. Jordan( tramppy glamour puss) was trying to buy it, but wouldn't get planning permission for something, so didn't buy it! Or so I was informed.....


----------

